# How to keep pigeons away from train tracks



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ever since the LIRR reinstalled thier antipigeon netting and spikes many pigeons have moved up to the waiting platform where the trains are. There was a nest with two prefledglings behind one of the speakers on the top platform and they had created a pile of droppings under the nest. The workers had evidently tossed the two babies, not yet old enough to fly on to the ground of the waiting platform and powerwashed away the nest. I found one huddled under a staircase with a cut on his wing not serious prob the crows. The other was on the tracks and the trains were passing over her and she got a big bleeding gash on the underside of her wing. Inbetween trains her parents were trying to lead her away from the tracks but she couldnt fly back up to the platform. I had to jump down to the tracks to get her. The next day more pigeons were hanging out down by the tracks. And one of them got injured and was unable to fly back up. The trains kept passing over him untill he found his way to the top of a staircase. When the next train passed by he tried to fly away ended up falling into the middle of traffic dipping up in flight and just missing a car flying about three feet from the ground and crash landed into a fence on the other side of the road. Upon examination the lower half of his keel bone is shattered into different pieces. There is also a pair nesting under the platform and flying down to the tracks to enter and exit. I fear for if they actually start raising young there. Is there anything i can do to stop them from giong near the tracks i am afraid there will be more pigeons hanging out down there tommorow and getting hurt. As for the rescued pigeons and thier injuries. I am bringing them to a wildlife rehabilitation on sunday. And the one with the shattered keep bone is breathing fine for now all i have done is applied some neosporin to thier wounds. They are all active eating drinking and pooping.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

I dont think there is anything you can do to prevent the pigeons from flying down on to the tracks. Pigeons will nest almost anywhere that is flat and offers some protection from the elements. 


What did you do with the poultry market pigeons?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

lg5555 said:


> I dont think there is anything you can do to prevent the pigeons from flying down on to the tracks. Pigeons will nest almost anywhere that is flat and offers some protection from the elements.
> 
> 
> What did you do with the poultry market pigeons?


I released them with my feral flock.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sad. Wish there was some way to keep them off the tracks.


----------

